# Recommendation for a natural gas portable generator?



## lvrpl (Nov 5, 2021)

I could use some advice on a portable generator to purchase that I'll run on natural gas. I'm looking for something that has 5kw - 6kw running watts (or more, but don't necessarily need it at this point). We live in an area where power outages have been happening 0 to 3 or 4 times a year, usually for a day or less, but occasionally for a multi-day stretch (call it 2-5 days but could be up to 10). The multi-day outages have only been happening every 5-7 years, but of course, that could change in the future.

I'm going to run it to my main electrical panel via a receptacle on the outside of the house that's connected to the panel via an interlock. For fuel, I'm having a valve installed on the side of the house that ties to my natural gas piping. I'll wheel the generator out when needed and run it ~20 feet from the house connected to the receptacle via an extension cord and a natural gas hose (or at least that's the plan now).

I've seen that the Honda EU7000is is the gold standard, but expensive. Also curious about the Champion open frame inverter generators. Any thoughts between these two? Anything else I should be looking at or thinking about?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

stick with the better honda eu 7000is as tri fuel.
worth every dime!
and they hold value!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

iowagold said:


> stick with the better honda eu 7000is as tri fuel.
> worth every dime!
> and they hold value!


Agreed. Tough pill to swallow though.


----------



## lvrpl (Nov 5, 2021)

iowagold said:


> stick with the better honda eu 7000is as tri fuel.
> worth every dime!
> and they hold value!


Thanks for the input. If I go with the EU7000is, any idea if I can/should purchase it already converted to tri-fuel (is that even possible)? Or is the only/best option to buy a tri-fuel conversion kit and the generator separately myself? 

Also, I'm fairly mechanically inclined - is the conversion kit something I could do myself if it's better for me to just buy the tri-fuel kit?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you should be able to handle the conversion.
it is a tear down to do them like i do.
but worth it as it is a clean installation.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I converted my EU7000is to tri-fuel and it was easy. Maybe an hour install tops. Remove handles & front panel, connect control module, mount regulator to bracket, mount bracket, install fittings and hose, install snorkel behind airbox, replace front panel and handles, run hose through battery compartment, adjust regulator valve for best running. 

Mr Mark shows his finished product here:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use a quick connect on the front of the gen and get the demand regulator on the shack wall.
that way it is clean installation if you transport the gen set.
pm for pix


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Listed under my name is a Honda ES 6500. It was bought in 1985 and is still running great.
The water pump leaked and I replaced it and the gasket.
Solid as a rock, and quiet too boot.
I have had two Genracs in the last ten years.
Do not doubt yourself, pay for a good unit now or pay later over and over.


----------



## lvrpl (Nov 5, 2021)

One more different but related question. I’m trying to figure out if I could get away with running out electric dryer in a pinch off of something like the the EU7000is. And I apologize in advance as I’m new to electrical panels and home wiring.

My dryer is wired to a double pole breaker in my panel (30 amp). I see that the Honda is rated at 29 amps (at 240 volts). Because the generator has two legs, does this mean the max amps the dryer could get from the generator is 14 amps? Or am I misunderstanding how this works?
Thanks again for any help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lvrpl said:


> One more different but related question. I’m trying to figure out if I could get away with running out electric dryer in a pinch off of something like the the EU7000is. And I apologize in advance as I’m new to electrical panels and home wiring.
> 
> My dryer is wired to a double pole breaker in my panel (30 amp). I see that the Honda is rated at 29 amps (at 240 volts). Because the generator has two legs, does this mean the max amps the dryer could get from the generator is 14 amps? Or am I misunderstanding how this works?
> Thanks again for any help.


kinda pushing it super hard with an electric dryer.
you are better off with an LP or NG dryer.
the dryers in electric suck a lot of power...
better off with a 10+ kw rated or run 2 of the eu7000is gens when you need to run super larger loads.
then shut one off when you are lower demand, you leave the second gen set connected when off.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

lvrpl said:


> One more different but related question. I’m trying to figure out if I could get away with running out electric dryer in a pinch off of something like the the EU7000is. And I apologize in advance as I’m new to electrical panels and home wiring.
> 
> My dryer is wired to a double pole breaker in my panel (30 amp). I see that the Honda is rated at 29 amps (at 240 volts). Because the generator has two legs, does this mean the max amps the dryer could get from the generator is 14 amps? Or am I misunderstanding how this works?
> Thanks again for any help.


I have a gas dryer so I don't have any issue running off a generator. In your case, you'd probably need a larger generator or just do without and hang up the clothes to dry. Doing laundry would not be one of my highest concerns during a prolonged outage. Maintaining refrigerators/freezers and keeping the living quarters at a comfortable temperature are my priorities.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

We are now in the process of switching from an electric clothes dryer to a gas one. I wanted something we could use on generator power, within reason, should we need to. The current electric dryer requires 5.3 kw at 240 VAC. I don't have anything big enough to run just the dryer, let alone anything else. My Coleman outputs 240 VAC but maxes out at 5 kw running. I think gas dryer max out at about 1.8 kw at 120 VAC. That's much friendlier to generator power. Of course, if the price of LNG heads to the moon, that's not going to be fun.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

lvrpl said:


> One more different but related question. I’m trying to figure out if I could get away with running out electric dryer in a pinch off of something like the the EU7000is. And I apologize in advance as I’m new to electrical panels and home wiring.
> 
> My dryer is wired to a double pole breaker in my panel (30 amp). I see that the Honda is rated at 29 amps (at 240 volts). Because the generator has two legs, does this mean the max amps the dryer could get from the generator is 14 amps? Or am I misunderstanding how this works?
> Thanks again for any help.


My electric dryer draws ~4500 watts. A single eu7000s runs the dryer with no issue. It’s obviously a large load and drying cycles usually last 30 or more minutes. The generator will be working hard during that time, but it’s within the operating range of the eu7000. Load management is advised since additional house loads will add up quickly and put the unit over it’s recommended operating range.

That being said, the eu7000 will produce 7000watts for up to 30 minutes before tripping it’s overload protection. But… it’s not wise to stress it or any generator unnessesarily.

The eu7000 is continuously rated for 23amps @ 240v (5500watts) it’s max rating is 28amps @ 240v (7000watts) The 120v ratings are double that of the 240v.


----------



## lvrpl (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for all the comments so far. I must say, it's got me thinking...anyhow, I just happened to come a cross an EU6500is for sale with about 200 hours on it for about $800. I understand the natural gas conversion on the 6500 is a little more finicky than the 7000 from reading a few other threads, but I'd be crazy not to pick this up (assuming it's in good shape), right? And any tips on what to check or look for on the genset when buying a used one?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

lvrpl said:


> Thanks for all the comments so far. I must say, it's got me thinking...anyhow, I just happened to come a cross an EU6500is for sale with about 200 hours on it for about $800. I understand the natural gas conversion on the 6500 is a little more finicky than the 7000 from reading a few other threads, but I'd be crazy not to pick this up (assuming it's in good shape), right? And any tips on what to check or look for on the genset when buying a used one?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


Absolutely not. Do not buy it. Steer clear. 

Just to be safe, forward to information to me and I will check it out. You know, to make sure it's okay. And don't tell anyone about this. You are very welcome. I have to look out for my fellow posters and all...


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

lvrpl said:


> Thanks for all the comments so far. I must say, it's got me thinking...anyhow, I just happened to come a cross an EU6500is for sale with about 200 hours on it for about $800. I understand the natural gas conversion on the 6500 is a little more finicky than the 7000 from reading a few other threads, but I'd be crazy not to pick this up (assuming it's in good shape), right? And any tips on what to check or look for on the genset when buying a used one?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


I would buy that in a heartbeat. Extremely jealous. Where did you find it?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just watch to not over load it.
that is one of the things that can ruin a good older inverter gen set.
they are heat sensitive on the eu6500.
over loading will burn up the inverter over time.

try to stay at 65% or lower on the load.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

lvrpl said:


> Thanks for all the comments so far. I must say, it's got me thinking...anyhow, I just happened to come a cross an EU6500is for sale with about 200 hours on it for about $800. I understand the natural gas conversion on the 6500 is a little more finicky than the 7000 from reading a few other threads, but I'd be crazy not to pick this up (assuming it's in good shape), right? And any tips on what to check or look for on the genset when buying a used one?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


Be sure to run it under load before buying it. $800 is very reasonable.


----------



## 2014ModelS (Jan 14, 2016)

I bought an EU7000is about five years ago, and did the Genconnex propane/NG conversion three years ago. We had a planned outage from our utility today, and it’s been humming along for almost seven hours now…

Conversion was very easy, and getting rid of five gallon pails of alcohol-free gasoline was wonderful. Quick connect off my NG meter, and it fires right up. I run almost my entire house (other than oven, electric dryer and A/C) on it, and it never breathes hard.

yeah, it was expensive at the front end, but I don’t regret the expense. I know when I need it it will always be there!


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

I, too, have the EU6500is converted to tri-fuel with the US Carb kit. I also ran it at my last residence off of house NG but had to up-size the pipe run to the outside-mounted quick connect from the meter to 1 inch. Because I was using it about 30 ft away from the house under a carport roof at my shop, I also had to use a 1 inch hose (that wasn't cheap). But it was a great setup, dead reliable, quiet, convenient, and fairly efficient. 

I now have the same quick connect setup at my new residence but with LP. I just do the same thing and even brought the fittings from the last house to this one. Runs great on LP -- had to adjust it just a little bit to get dialed-in. 

I run pretty much everything but have to load manage actively. It will run the well, the stove, and the water heater but none of those are ever run together. Pretty much everything else runs easily. I can even run one of my ductless Mitsubishi units to keep the house warm.

The install of the US carb kit is pretty straight forward. There's not much to go wrong. Just be very protective and careful with the diaphragm/block unit when wheeling around as it is usually somewhat exposed. I haven't had any mishaps with mine but I've got a routine established.

I'd buy that EU6500is in a heartbeat! I got mine with 30 hours on it for under $2K and I felt lucky at that!

Great generators.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

With the electric start generators it is conceivable to remote the controls to inside. There are motorized (not solenoid) ball valves that you can get for gas piping, also, so you can turn the gas on and off from inside. I use one of the motorized ball valves as a safety valve. I have 2 generators I converted to NG/Propane (my own conversions, no kits - I made my own manifolds and got my own hardware). The valve is 12v DC applied to turn on, remove power to close. I start with a battery (big gen is electric start so it has a battery already), then when the generator is running I run a 12v DC wall wart power supply off the generator. If the generator stops the wall wart looses power and the gas shuts off. Pretty slick. We had a heavy duty ball valve installed at the meter so we have a hard (lockable) shut off - the motorized valve is only there if I have a generator running.

As to the clothes dryer -

Yours may have different heat settings. I would put a meter on it and measure the power on medium and low heat, for example, and see how much power it draws. I would not recommend running an electric clothes dryer until you get up over 8kw - 10+kw is better with other things on in the house. However, on a lower heat setting the amperage draw could be quite a bit less and that will be easier for your generator to handle.

As far as % loading on a generator - for running wattage I would say staying in the 25-50% range would be best. That way you have some head room for starting and intermittent loads - like a sump pump, microwave, what have you. If you load your generator (starting and intermittent loads included) consistently over 75-80% you need a bigger generator. Generators may be spec'd at certain power levels, but when you get towards the upper end of the range you are lowering the lifespan of the unit. The inverter units I would be especially leery about.

For what it is worth, for running essential loads here (ceiling fans, refrigerators, lights) we can get by with an EU2200i honda inverter with plenty of room. However, a microwave with any other loads isn't in the cards. If I had my ideal set up I would have a 3500-4500w inverter. That would be the "next step up" in wattage to give us the head room on the microwave on top of the other essential loads - and would keep the % loading down on the unit under normal load. When we get to the warm months with AC we have a 15kw gen. It will run the whole house - central AC and clothes dryer included, though I don't know if it would have enough power to start the AC with the dryer running (though I agree with an earlier poster that drying clothes would be the least of my concerns in a prolonged power outage - just making the point on things able to run).

If you want central AC off your generator then I'd say at least get a 13kw generator. If you can get by without central AC then the 3500-4500w range generator would be adequate. Going to the 6500w inverter I think will work fantastic - so long as you don't stress it too much as discussed. the EU6500is is 5500w rated. So 25% of that would be 1375w. I can tell you some lights, all the ceiling fans, and furnace fan here are under 400 watts combined. So you have about another 1000w of head room and will still be on the low end. Add in a couple refrigerators starting/running and an intermittent microwave and you're sitting really good on power!


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

lvrpl said:


> I'm looking for something that has 5kw - 6kw running watts (or more, but don't necessarily need it at this point).


A caveat on power output.

Not all multi fuel generatos puts out the advertised power. I learned that NG will drop at about 50% to 60% of advertised power, due to the fact that NG has less BTUs than LPG or Gasoline. Gasoline will give you the advertised power, LPG will be between NG power and Gasoline power.

Learned that the hard way with my Gen, burned the head overloading it.

Read the Users Manual, see what it says about Power Output and Fuels.


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

If you're planning on needing about 6-7000 watts then buy a 9-10000 watt generator and convert it to NG with a conversion kit. You're going to lose approximately 20% of the power with natural gas vs gasoline. Dual Fuel is nice, but if you find a good deal on gas only generator go for it, since you can use the same natural gas regulator for propane. I would suggest a duromax/durostar or a westinghouse. I own one of each. I also owned a CAT7500e and that was very nice.


----------

